# 2 Lost in Lake Michigan over the weekend-6/1/14



## jBlaze3000 (Jun 1, 2014)

> Authorities suspended their search late Sunday for two people who were on a boat that apparently capsized in Lake Michigan near Chicago, hours after the rescue of the other two who were onboard, including a woman who later died.
> 
> The Coast Guard released a statement late Sunday saying it had called off the active search for a missing 30-year-old man and 27-year-old woman. It said crews originally responded to a report of six people who were in the water, but it later confirmed there were only four onboard, including a man and woman who were pulled alive from the water.
> 
> ...


Coast Guard suspends search of Lake Michigan for 2 boaters; 2 others rescued, but 1 later dies | Star Tribune

Read on another site that they were in a 33 foot sailboat.


----------



## jzk (Feb 25, 2008)

We were out sailing and saw the search. Apparently their powerboat caught fire and sank.


----------



## jBlaze3000 (Jun 1, 2014)

jzk said:


> We were out sailing and saw the search. Apparently their powerboat caught fire and sank.


Yep, looks like the fire rumor is confirmed.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Whats the water temp in 
Lake Michigan. We saw how cold it was in lake Superior from that post last week


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

It will be pretty cold this time of year. Not quite as cold as Superior, but hypothermia would set in pretty quick for anyone in the water.










Hypothermia Prevention: Survial in Cold Water | Minnesota Sea Grant


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

Mid Lake bouy off of Milwaukee is showing 37 degrees at .6 meters(2') under water. Probably no more than 5 degrees warmer at mid lake off Chicago.


----------



## jBlaze3000 (Jun 1, 2014)

More info on this stroy. Odd that there was no distress call placed, and no trace of the boat found...



> The rescued man was confused due to severe hypothermia and gave a number of accounts of what happened, how many people were on board and where they were headed. As a result, rescuers initially thought they were looking for five or six people, Read said.
> 
> But as the man warmed up and became more coherent, he told authorities that four people were on the boat when it caught fire Saturday night, forcing them to jump in the water. He had said the boat was sailing from Chicago to New Buffalo, Michigan, but then the man's account changed and he said it was heading from New Buffalo to Chicago, Read said.
> 
> ...


Coast Guard Ends Hunt for 2 Lake Michigan Boaters - ABC News


----------



## jzk (Feb 25, 2008)

On that day we saw this spy plane looking aircraft making passes over the search area apparently using some sort of radar or IR search device. I hear they didn't find anything.



jBlaze3000:1902898 said:


> More info on this stroy. Odd that there was no distress call placed, and no trace of the boat found...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed D (Oct 9, 2011)

Dammit. 
I launched a small boat last week in Northern Lake Michigan and cannot imagine being 'in' that water. 
Be careful out there.
Ed


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I didn't see anywhere that it said this was a sailboat, or a power boat. Anyone know?


----------



## jBlaze3000 (Jun 1, 2014)

Barquito said:


> I didn't see anywhere that it said this was a sailboat, or a power boat. Anyone know?


The link above says they were sailing from Chicago to New Buffalo. Something doesn't add up with this story for me though. There were no witnesses to the alledged fire and no trace of the boat was found. Very unusual.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Sometimes the term sailing can mean a motorized ship making a passage.


----------



## Enrique100 (Nov 29, 2012)

Interesting update to this story: although it was a power boater with a fire onboard that ultimately caused them to abandon ship, the survivor just filed a suit against SailTime for faulty repairs that he alleges contributed to the fire. Just thought I'd post this since the timesharing operation also has sailboats in its fleet and are based out of Chicago.

Man Sues Rental Company After Fatal Boating Accident « CBS Chicago


----------

